# Beast Feast< Wild game dinner, Jan. 21



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

Someone from church Killed a deer that scores over 200 inches this year and will have the rack there to look at.

The address of my church is
Calvary CRC
400 Beeline Road
Holland MI 49424


----------

